# Inherited old set



## JimP (Sep 14, 2016)

Just got an old set Lionel O gauge out of attic. 50 years old. Where can I find information how to attach power to old tracks, switches ext. Also how to power up old buildings without blowing them up. Just got Cw 80 to power it


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

To supply power to the tracks, hook up the hot to the center rail and the neutral to one of the outer rails. It’s a good idea to clean and lube the engine before you try to run it.

If you are looking for manuals, check out this thread. There are many links there to a mountain of info. For example, in post 7 there is a link to Olsen’s Toy Trains Library that has numerous old Lionel manuals. If you can find the model number of your switches, locomotives, etc. there should be instructions for it there.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showt...lionel+manuals

It’s pretty cool that you inherited a 50 year old set. I bought the same model trains that my grandfather had in the 1930s, but it would be even better if they were the actual trains he had.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Operating 0 & 027 Trains*

Jim Welcome to the Forum, and there are quite a few of us here, who can guide you, and answer any question (no matter how stupid you might think). Why don't you list what trains you have, to get an idea of what you need help with. Specifically what is the number on he cab of the loco, which will tell us how to get it cleaned, lubed, and in running condition. Then you can list the different rolling stock you have. That might tell us if you have a near complete set, or just a group of stuff put together to make a set. The rolling stock all have numbers on the side to identify what it is. Such as #6014 is a Boxcar, #3472 is a Milk Car. We can get you going in no time.

Check out this link and Bookmark it for future:
http://www.thortrains.net/manualx.htm

It will explain everything you need to know to understand the Basics.


----------



## JimP (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you. I will get more information on the cars and engine as I unpack them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would also be very helpful to include a picture
of the loco and cars.

Are they in the original Lionel boxes?

Don


----------



## JimP (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes but most have the flaps torn on one end


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

DonR suggested pictures, but seeing how you are a new member, you will need some guidance first. The grey colored toolbar up top, has a search feature. Type in how to post photos and there will be various responses. Check them out, and follow the steps. If you are confused, just ask. We are here to get you going. With photos, we can get a better idea of what you are dealing with. Good luck


----------

